# HK USP DAO - Used $475 Good Price?



## Alan Me (Jul 15, 2008)

I am in the market for my first handgun. I went to the store today to purchase a Glock 23, but they were out of stock. So I wandered over to the used gun section. There on the shelf was a beautiful HK USP DAO selling for $475. It look in pristine shape except for normal slide wear. I was going to spend $575 for the Glock but upon seeing the USP for $100 less I was faced with a dilemma. I understand that these are 2 different sizes, the USP is closer to the Glock 22, but can I afford to pass this up? Long story short, is $475 a STEAL?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Dredd (Feb 22, 2008)

Did you hold it? the USP has a large grip. By DAO do you mean the LEM trigger system? It's good, but you REALLY have to practice. A Glock is much easier to learn.

That being said the price seems good if it's good condition.


----------



## ttomp (Jan 28, 2008)

good price if it's in good condition.


----------

